# Fresh Pet Select Food?



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Is this stuff any good for your pets? Just curious cause I'm trying to get my pups on something that will be good for them in the long run. I know I read many posts about raw diets and such, but I'm not sure if that would work for my pups cause we don't have any butchers anywhere NEAR where I live unfortunatly, and I don't trust myself to do it (I'd be worried I'd mess it up). So whats the best choice I can go with when it comes to prebagged food for my babies?


Thanks guys!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you like the idea of a raw diet with the convenience of kibble, Ziwipeak is the best option, in my opinion. I feed it to Toby and we love it! It is a completely balanced raw diet that is air dried and has the consistency of a jerky. You scoop and pour it just like kibble, but get all the benefits of raw. Don't let the price tag scare you off because it is very calorie dense and they eat very little of it. It is HIGHLY recommended on this site, and I personally don't think I will ever change. You don't have to worry about messing up raw  

Another popular option is Stella & Chewys. I think they have frozen and air dried options. I've heard good things about them as well. 

If you want to stay on kibble, there are a few good options such as Acana grain free or Fromm Four Star grain free. 

Never heard of Fresh Pet Select, though. Sorry. 

If you have any more questions about ZP, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My dogs LOVED it. But with the amount of dogs I have, it would be way too expensive. It did get 5 stars on this dog food analysis site, so sounds like a good food.

Freshpet Select Slice and Serve (Rolled)


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> My dogs LOVED it. But with the amount of dogs I have, it would be way too expensive. It did get 5 stars on this dog food analysis site, so sounds like a good food.
> 
> Freshpet Select Slice and Serve (Rolled)


Yeah Zeus and Luna love it too! I want to give them something that will help them grow a bit, Zeus is smaller then I'd like. Hahaha


-hyw


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> If you like the idea of a raw diet with the convenience of kibble, Ziwipeak is the best option, in my opinion. I feed it to Toby and we love it! It is a completely balanced raw diet that is air dried and has the consistency of a jerky. You scoop and pour it just like kibble, but get all the benefits of raw. Don't let the price tag scare you off because it is very calorie dense and they eat very little of it. It is HIGHLY recommended on this site, and I personally don't think I will ever change. You don't have to worry about messing up raw
> 
> Another popular option is Stella & Chewys. I think they have frozen and air dried options. I've heard good things about them as well.
> 
> ...


Yay thanks! Where would I buy ZP? Is their website the best place to get it?


-hyw


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Yay thanks! Where would I buy ZP? Is their website the best place to get it?
> 
> 
> -hyw


Many boutique pet stores carry it or can order it for you. But in my experience Amazon has the cheapest prices. And I would start with the venison- it is less rich than lamb and some do not like the venison and fish. You can email them and ask for a free sample too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You can buy it from wag.com and if you buy $49.00 total from that site you get free 2 day shipping. There are also several other sites associated with wag.com like casa.com, diapers.com, beauty.com, home.com and maybe some more (that all I can remember off the top of my head). If you buy a total of $39.00 from all sites--for example buy you ZP for $26.00 then buy $13.00 more from one of the other sites you still get the free 2 day shipping. That way you don't have to spend an extra $10 unless you need to buy things from wag.com. Hope this made sense, and there are other websites to buy ZP from I just prefer wag.com.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Look for an all natural Pet Store and they should have it. I get mine at a local store called DogGone Natural. 

Stella & Chewy's is a great food also and we are going to try my two with a new one coming out called Primal.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I feed Pet fresh to Amberleah for awhile, but she really didn't like it to well but cats did. It had me wondering because sold in a grocery store, it does have too much salt. She is now on ZP in AM and Weruva canned in PM. I get mine from DogsGoneNatural after Christie ( Huly) set me up there with her holistic Kim. Both are super great and know about your pets health a lot. Amberleah is very sick and doing so much better now still has some to go but what a change in her.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

All 4 of my dogs are on prey model raw but I have tried honest kitchen, ziwipeak, and this fresh pet select for convienence during travel and when I've gone out of town and someone house sits. Ziwi peak would be my first choice as a commercial food but I do think this fresh pet is ok. The fresh pet vitals is better in my opinion as it is grain free.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> All 4 of my dogs are on prey model raw but I have tried honest kitchen, ziwipeak, and this fresh pet select for convienence during travel and when I've gone out of town and someone house sits. Ziwi peak would be my first choice as a commercial food but I do think this fresh pet is ok. The fresh pet vitals is better in my opinion as it is grain free.


Fresh pet is grain free and is easy to pick up from most grocery stores all natural, meats fruit and vegetables. They have Beef, lamb, chicken. 

Freshpet Fresh & Natural Pet Food For Dogs & Cats l Healthy Dog Treats

Product Information
Ingredients:

Beef, Chicken, Beef Liver, Eggs, Beef Broth, Carrots, Brown Rice, Peas, Rice Bran, Soy Flour, Carrageenan, Salt, Natural Flavors.
Vitamins:

Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid.
Minerals:

Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.
Feeding Guidelines:

Depending on the age, activity level, and condition of your dog, the feeding guidelines will need to be adjusted. The normal daily feeding amount for a healthy adult dog:
Dog’s Weight Amount to Feed Per Day (in Pounds)
5-20 lbs 1/4 – 1/2
21-40 lbs 1/2 – 1
41-60 lbs 1 – 1 1/4
61-100 lbs 1 1/4 – 1 2/3
*Add 1/4 LB for each 25 LBS beyond 100 LBS
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min) 10.0%
Crude Fat (min) 6.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 2.0%
Moisture (max) 73.0%


----------

